# Constructing a Bee Hive, need decent plans.



## Josie99 (3 Jul 2010)

Hi, I'm looking into building a bee hive but I could really do with some decent plans. Has anybody got any decent plans, or know of any? Thanks.


----------



## Josie99 (3 Jul 2010)

Josie99":1pm45411 said:


> Hi, I'm looking into building a bee hive but I could really do with some decent plans. Has anybody got any decent plans, or know of any? Thanks.



Edit: Just did a google search and found this article. http://www.ezinearticles.com/5215964 - which brings me to my next question (sorry lol) Is it worth buying plans, or is there free information out there just as good?


----------



## KeithS (3 Jul 2010)

Hi
Try here,

http://www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk/downloads/html/downloadsindex.html scroll down to Technical Data Sheets or,
http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/britparts.html

Keith


----------



## SurreyHills (4 Jul 2010)

Beware about getting plans from a USA based site. US beekeepers tend to Langstroth hives. Whereas msot UK beekeepers use Nationals. I have some plans based upon the Scottish ones which were funded by DEFRA (or the precursor to DEFRA ) and are public domain.

I am finishing off my plans as Sketchup models. If interested PM me.


----------



## Oakbear (4 Jul 2010)

Yep Nationals tend to be fairly standard here for hobbyists (actually correctly called the modified national, but as non-modified are virtually obsolete, they just get called national), but some use 14x12, Langstroth, Dadant, Smith, Commercial, Top bar etc, depending on bee strain and preference.

If you are thinking of making one for yourself, i'd advise joining your local association and learning the basics first. 
You'll have a much better idea of what you want then.

If it's for someone else, then it depends what they want, they can advise you.

As for bought plans, well i made that mistake as a newb, and paid a few quid for a crappy dimension sheet less useful than many of the free plans!
Again i'd say the key is to familiarise yourself with the equipent before trying to make it.


----------



## Benchwayze (4 Jul 2010)

Everything I can find is all American.. 

I am sure of only one thing mind. The honeycombs have to be 8mm apart. For some reason this is what the bees want, and how you'll get you best results. 

I think I would take a tape measure and go and see some beehives; examine them, maybe ask the bee-keepers what they use and like.. 

HTH 
John


----------



## dannykaye (4 Jul 2010)

us plans but lots of different types including an observation hive

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?cat=402

article about hive types

http://www.honeyshop.co.uk/hives.html

flat pack kits (IKEA for bees?)

http://www.peak-hives.co.uk/

cd on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beekeeping-Gu...ee_Keeping&hash=item27b2f18579#ht_2914wt_1139

nice site with national plans

http://www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk/learning/html/plans.html

hope this helps


----------



## Oakbear (4 Jul 2010)

Benchwayze":3qwtztth said:


> Everything I can find is all American..
> 
> I am sure of only one thing mind. The honeycombs have to be 8mm apart. For some reason this is what the bees want, and how you'll get you best results.
> 
> ...



There's lots of British ones out there (as shown in this thread, but also try beekeeping forums such as http://www.beekeepingforum.co.uk/).
Dave Cushman's site is a bit clunky, but packed with good info.

You don't really want to be making the spacing between frames to any new or personal dimension, as all the accessories and foundation confirm to the standard sizes.
You could cut pieces for the frames if you really want, but the kits to make up are pennies.
If you want the frames to self space you want to look for the dimensions for hoffman frames, otherwise you need to buy plastic spacers anyway.
If you make them to sell, most people will supply their own frames, so you don't need to bother, unless you want to sell them too.

You wouldn't go to far wrong building a national to plan with hoffman frames and supers with castellated spacers.
[/url]


----------



## Benchwayze (4 Jul 2010)

Hmmm.. 
Well I will dispose of the informnation I have, which is obviously incorrect. 
Sorry if I ill-advised anyone on the 8mm spacing. 

 

John


----------



## Oakbear (5 Jul 2010)

Sorry if i wasn't clear, yep 8mm is about right!
The only thing is that frames parts and foundation come in set sizes, so i'd advise against making anything to any non-standard dimension, even if it ends up with a 8mm spacing.

The best thing to do is chat to beeks and go and see hives with one.

I was planning on making a hive before a started learning how to keep bees, but now i've learnt the basics it makes me see it in a whole new light.
I'll be making bits over winter i think, but will still buy frames, spacers etc as needed.


----------



## SurreyHills (5 Jul 2010)

I would recommend that you purchase a couple of flat packs to start and use these as you template for future pieces. A brood box and a super should be enough. All of the other bits - floor, crown board, queen excluder and roof you could make from scratch as they require very simple joinery and all the measurements for them are based upon the diemensions of the brood box you use.

I would recommend that you standardise on one particular type of hive as this will enable you to switch equipment between colonies without worrying about size differences between National, WBC, Hoffman, Commercial etc.

As others have said it's probably not worth making up frames yourself as they are very cheap.

You should also be able to make up some of the ancillary equipment you might need - hive stands, solar extractor, feeders.


----------



## Josie99 (6 Nov 2010)

Thanks for everybodys help. After months of being extremely busy, I finally found some time to build one up.

Really looking forward to next year.  Thanks again


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (6 Nov 2010)

I was talking to a bee keeper not so long ago, we had a nest in our chimley and he came out to get them. He is into wood turning pens and is looking to build a wood workshop too. He said there are uk plans available for the hives and they prefer cider.

Hope its helpful in anyway.


----------



## chippy1970 (6 Nov 2010)

Josie you dont say where abouts you are based, I know there is a place in Twickenham where they train you to keep bees I know this because we refurbished their main hall/lecture room a few years back. Im sure a place like that would help you.


----------



## PolyHive (19 Sep 2017)

Some right info on this thread and some not so. 

Just to let you know I have been in bees since 1987 so been around the block so to speak. 

Very much beware American info as one they use mainly Langstroth hives, which are very good but very thin for the UK, and two, a very different climate. 

As my username suggests I prefer polystyrene hives which are taking over the Scandinavian countries and are very much increasing in popularity here. Before you ask bees love to be warm and cosy. 

The SBA plans are tried and tested so a safe bet and there is also information on my site: poly-hive (add the usual www and co dot uk)

Beekeeping is tremendous fun if frustrating at times but the rewards are immense, not only of course the honey but the good one does in general for the environment. 

PH


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Sep 2017)

It's a seven year old post, I expect she's made her mistakes by now.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (20 Sep 2017)

+1 for polyhives - they are not very beautiful but they do much increase the chances of the colony surviving the winter.

An interesting book, which includes plans for building very simple (and thus cheap) hives is the "Rose hive method" http://www.rosebeehives.com/the-rose-hive-book.html

This husbandry method is somewhat unconventional, and I've not seen it in action, but has some attractions besides cheap hive construction.

Cheers, W2S


----------



## Woody2Shoes (20 Sep 2017)

phil.p":3akgpyxa said:


> It's a seven year old post, I expect she's made her mistakes by now.


oh pipper


----------

